# Hjälp! I'd love your help in figuring out my type.



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Esca said:


> Most of the time, I’m a little confused and don’t really know what I’m talking about. Saying my thoughts out louds tend to help me organize my thoughts. I like asking questions to professors for that reason.


This stuck out to me as very Te like. Being Fe / Ti myself I feel like I am very good at internally organizing my own thoughts... however the same sort of behavior holds true for me here when it comes to feelings... especially powerful ones. I am often confused and overwhelmed by them but talking through them helps me process and organize how I am actually feeling about something. Clear case of externalizing T or F.

While I sensed both a T and F influence in your answers I would gravitate towards more of a T focus however it is close in strength which is why ISTJ feels like it fits to me. I wouldn't really put you as having Primary Fi with inferior Te like an INFP.



Esca said:


> I don’t want to ever end up not having money, so I’m very frugal. I like to save up my money and if I buy anything, I buy for quality so it lasts for a long time and I won’t have to be constantly replacing it. It’s an investment. I am torn between having a family of my own or not. I’d like to be surrounded by loved ones, but also don’t want to get divorced. So I might wind up with married with kids or a crazy cat lady. Nobody really knows…


THIS also speaks to the sense of security that an ISTJ typically seeks out but that is a bit of a stereotype...


----------



## Esca (Jan 24, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> While I sensed both a T and F influence in your answers I would gravitate towards more of a T focus however it is close in strength which is why ISTJ feels like it fits to me. I wouldn't really put you as having Primary Fi with inferior Te like an INFP.


Thanks for reading all that.  double thanks for helping me recognize Te in myself! Both axis are now identified. 

For T and F being close in strength, what about ENFP? I was considering it since Ne isn't the most extroverted of the extroverted functions. I'm not too sure if I relate to Te as aux, especially since I was more of a whimsical type until the past couple years when I tried to become more grounded and responsible. Things like externalizing my thought process -- and especially organizing it in a way that makes it logical for other people to understand what on Earth I'm saying -- I didn't start getting good at that until more recently (in the 20 to 24 years age group). I was thinking I could be extroverted if extroversion is defined not by socialization but using the lead Pe or Je.

Unless I'm misunderstanding everything, which is another possibility too. xD


----------

